# 1935 319/1 for $125K



## Zedtt (Mar 9, 2012)

Where would one find parts for such a car?

https://www.vintagedrivingmachines....l_id=202&sortby=Default&itemsperpage=5&page=1


----------



## bimbox (Jan 14, 2012)

No problem. You just make them. Have a look at an amazing restoration of a 327 from around the same time - http://forums.aaca.org/f190/38-bmw-313452.html


----------

